# Which plow is better for drive-ways



## Tim C (Aug 21, 2001)

two trucks-- 1994 bronco xlt with 7.5 diamond plow. 116,364mi,302-5.0 body is mint,no rust. 8995.00
1997 F-250 heavy duty with 8' fisher with minute 
mount ,351-5.8. 73,000 body in excellent shape. 12995.00

I want to start plowing this season. Which is the better of the two


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

For driveways,the bronco is much better,but if these are your choices,and you can afford the F250,ID buy that instead,its newer,heavier,and has much less mileage on it,it should last m,uch longer as a plow truck than the bronco.So do with the best you can afford,you will regret it later if you dont,the bronco's cheaper up front price will be ate up by nickel and diming you to death,since its older/higher mileage,and lighter duty.Good luck


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

That heavy diamond plow will eat up whatever is left of the TIB front suspension.
The fisher plow will really do a number on the TTB of the F -250, yet of those two choices the F-250 is a better deal. Just keep up the maint. on the TTB, or in a few years you will have a huge rebuild price.
Dino


----------



## Mark Erpelding (Jul 26, 2002)

The best plow I have found for driveways is the Snoway Rear Plow no more inefficiant back draging for me. Besides it dosn't do half as good of a job as my rear plow.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

If you're planning on commercial plowing, I'd go with the F-250, it will hold up better as the others have said. If you purchase it, do yourself a favor and get a set of Timbren load boosters for the front axle. Make sure you service the transmission regularly too, they're not a real strong unit.


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

I definitly go with the F250. That Diamond is way to heavy to be on the front end of that Bronco and will probably turn out to be costly in the future. The F250 should handle that 8' Fisher fine, especially since it doesn't have the added weight of a diesel.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

id go with the 250 if the bronco has seen alot of plowing

the front end is probaly worn out



cardoctor:salute: :salute:


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Out of the two trucks you posted.Go with the F250.

I'd do some more looking for a truck with a short wheelbase and a solid front axle.1980-87 GM P\U or blazer maybe.


----------

